# iPhone and BBM



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone who has an iphone know if there was/is a BBM platform? I know there are loads of rumors and I've heard of whatsapp, but doesn't seem to be available now.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

you mean something SIMILAR to bbm or actually on the bbm network? there have been rumors of RIM saying BBM will extend to other phones besides blackberries but thats about it. honestly, bbm is probably the only thing keeping blackberry alive so it would be in their best interest to spread it out on other platforms.

i currently use liveprofile which is free and works on android/blackberry/iphone. it has the same sort of features (you can see when messages are read/being typed/send pictures/etc). 

if you want to wait till iOS 5.0, apple will be releasing their own messaging platform called iMessage. obviously this will only work with people on iOS devices but that pretty much describes everyone i know now.

AppleInsider | Inside Apple's iOS 5: iMessage to bring proprietary chat to iPhone, iPad


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I use whatsapp personally.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

blam said:


> I use whatsapp personally.


But does that work communicating with someone on Blackberry?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The simple solution is for everyone to sell their Blackberries and get iPhone4. Then you can "face time" anyone in a wifi zone at no cost.

It's just WAAAAAAY better.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The simple solution is for everyone to sell their Blackberries and get iPhone4. Then you can "face time" anyone in a wifi zone at no cost.
> 
> It's just WAAAAAAY better.


Of Course, but my husband and all his business partners use BBM, so he wants me to use that. I have synch and all that lovely stuff in my car so I carry around an iPod classic and a cell phone at all times. An iPhone makes more sense for me. What happened to "there's an app for that"?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> What happened to "there's an app for that"?


That should really be: "There's an app for that as long as _that_ doesn't require accessing trade-secret or patented technology that the holding company doesn't want to license".


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> That should really be: "There's an app for that as long as _that_ doesn't require accessing trade-secret or patented technology that the holding company doesn't want to license".


Yes indeed, very true.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Of Course, but my husband and all his business partners use BBM, so he wants me to use that. I have synch and all that lovely stuff in my car so I carry around an iPod classic and a cell phone at all times. An iPhone makes more sense for me. What happened to "there's an app for that"?


in that case its really up to RIM then. BBM can't be accessed outside of their network.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> But does that work communicating with someone on Blackberry?


whatsapp is available for blackberry as well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iblastoff said:


> in that case its really up to RIM then. BBM can't be accessed outside of their network.


Business people are bailing on Blackberry in droves. We switched about six months ago and I wouldn't want to go back that's for sure.I've got a BB Bold in my drawer gathering dust.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Business people are bailing on Blackberry in droves. We switched about six months ago and I wouldn't want to go back that's for sure.I've got a BB Bold in my drawer gathering dust.


its funny because my gf has been a die-hard blackberry fan for years and years and she used to HATE my iphone so much. she recently got an ipad 2 and was floored by the apps available. last year i had to drag her with me to get the new iphone 4 on launch date. this year, shes dragging me!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iblastoff said:


> its funny because my gf has been a die-hard blackberry fan for years and years and she used to HATE my iphone so much. she recently got an ipad 2 and was floored by the apps available. last year i had to drag her with me to get the new iphone 4 on launch date. this year, shes dragging me!


I received an iPad2 for work. I was impressed enough to spend the cash to buy one for my wife.I never thought I'd see the day but I am convinced that Apple stuff is just fundamentally better than PC, and RIM.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i got an iPad2 as a gift and although I do like it, I don't think it's worth the price tag.

having said that, I already had a macbook pro and an iphone4.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jesus I'm way out of touch. When I see BBM I think of Bruce, Baker, and Moore


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been using the new ios5 for the last month (developer releases).

It's going to be a really fantastic update, and the iMessages will be great for iPhone users, a BBM type system that the blackberry has is the only thing I wish the iPhone had, till now.

Still there are people who prefer the physical keyboard of a BB. Unfortunately I don't know how much longer BB will be making phones, they had a huge flop with the PlayBook and a few other devices. It doesn't seem like they've been able to find a way to make their devices 'just work' like apple.

Not to mention I've heard a few of their top level employees have been poached by Google and apple.

There has been talk of BB offering a bbm subscription for iPhone so it could be cross platform, but last I heard that was a few months ago.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

flashPUNK said:


> There has been talk of BB offering a bbm subscription for iPhone so it could be cross platform, but last I heard that was a few months ago.


Licensing out BBM is the only way for RIM to stay afloat at this point. They might as well turn to strictly software, since the hardware isn't really keeping up with Apple, or even with the Droid phones like the Samsung Galaxy II, etc.

I've been thinking about downloading the developer release, but haven't gotten around to it. Can't wait for iOS5!

Mike, have they integrated the volume button as a shutter for the camera? Does it work well? I hate having to open the camera app every time I want to snap a pic


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Licensing out BBM is the only way for RIM to stay afloat at this point. They might as well turn to strictly software, since the hardware isn't really keeping up with Apple, or even with the Droid phones like the Samsung Galaxy II, etc.
> 
> I've been thinking about downloading the developer release, but haven't gotten around to it. Can't wait for iOS5!
> 
> Mike, have they integrated the volume button as a shutter for the camera? Does it work well? I hate having to open the camera app every time I want to snap a pic


You can't install the developer release unless your phone is registered. It wont' allow you to install otherwise.

The volume button can be used as a shutter if you're in the camera app. If you're on the lock screen and you tap the home button 2x an icon will come up next to the slider that opens the camera app from the lock screen.

The notification center is great. My only gripe is that I wish they would let you delete apps like Stocks and Weather - I never use those (and a few others).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Licensing out BBM is the only way for RIM to stay afloat at this point. They might as well turn to strictly software, since the hardware isn't really keeping up with Apple, or even with the Droid phones like the Samsung Galaxy II, etc.
> 
> I've been thinking about downloading the developer release, but haven't gotten around to it. Can't wait for iOS5!
> 
> Mike, have they integrated the volume button as a shutter for the camera? Does it work well? I hate having to open the camera app every time I want to snap a pic


I am really looking forward to the new OS as well. It basically has almost all the features that I currently jailbreak my phone to get.

I am hoping they have a few additions for the Apple TV 2 in the OS as well.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

flashPUNK said:


> You can't install the developer release unless your phone is registered. It wont' allow you to install otherwise.
> 
> The volume button can be used as a shutter if you're in the camera app. If you're on the lock screen and you tap the home button 2x an icon will come up next to the slider that opens the camera app from the lock screen.
> 
> The notification center is great. My only gripe is that I wish they would let you delete apps like Stocks and Weather - I never use those (and a few others).


all of this has been available for jailbroken phones for ages now. the notification system is basically an exact copy of lockinfo and the camera shutter button can be assigned to any button you wish with activator. you can even hide unwanted icons like stocks/weather.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iblastoff said:


> all of this has been available for jailbroken phones for ages now. the notification system is basically an exact copy of lockinfo and the camera shutter button can be assigned to any button you wish with activator. you can even hide unwanted icons like stocks/weather.


I jailbreak still mainly for Lockinfo. It is a pain jailbreaking every time there is an OS update though, so I am looking forward to seeing the new iOS. From what I have read about it, I may be content with it without jailbreaking.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I stopped jailbreaking when the ios5 betas started coming out, mostly because i'm tired of having to constantly update, jailbreak, and reinstall everything.

Besides, now with ios5 coming out, they're going to be issuing over the air updates so you can update your phone OS without having to connect to a computer - this will make it harder to jailbreak. Not to mention, they're slowly closing all the security holes that the previous versions had.

It's just good to see that Apple is integrating some of the things people have been jailbreaking their devices for.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> I jailbreak still mainly for Lockinfo. It is a pain jailbreaking every time there is an OS update though, so I am looking forward to seeing the new iOS. From what I have read about it, I may be content with it without jailbreaking.


i totally agree that its a pain to rejailbreak but most of the iOS updates in the 4.x line have so far been extremely minor and mostly JUST to plug the jailbreak hack. i'm still on iOS 4.3.3 i think. obviously once iOS 5 roles out it will be a whole new bag but until something like biteSMS for native iphone comes out, i will continue to jailbreak. i can't text using the normal messages app anymore.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I jailbreak still mainly for Lockinfo. It is a pain jailbreaking every time there is an OS update though, so I am looking forward to seeing the new iOS. From what I have read about it, I may be content with it without jailbreaking.


I don't jailbreak anymore because of the hassle, but when I did, lockinfo was definitely one of my fav apps. Also, the one that allows to you turn wifi on/off with a swipe at the top was a godsend too.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Just wait...Blackberry will close! 
Saddly enough, they lost alot of their business lately!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I don't jailbreak anymore because of the hassle, but when I did, lockinfo was definitely one of my fav apps. Also, the one that allows to you turn wifi on/off with a swipe at the top was a godsend too.


Ya, SBS Settings. Great app. I am so used to running it I almost forgot about it! The new OS appears to address most of the shortcomings I was jailbreaking to fix though. 


> It's just good to see that Apple is integrating some of the things people have been jailbreaking their devices for.​
> 
> 
> http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=...ne-bbm-3.html#post361231&title=iPhone+and+BBM​


Exactly. It's good to see them move in the right direction.


----------

